# Geeignete Pflanzen für den Pflanzenfilter



## Dr.J (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich suchen für den Pflanzenfilter im Schwimmteich noch geeignete Pflanzen, die dem Wasser genügend Nährstoffe entziehen. Die Wassertiefe im Pflanzenfilter ist etwa 10-20 cm tief und besteht aus einem Sand-Kies-Gemisch.

Was schlagt ihr vor?


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, __ Binsen, __ Schilf oder Carex pendula?
Bisschen klein die Fläche...alles was etwas bewirkt, ist starkwüchsig und braucht Platz.
Auch sollte man ganzschön Gewalt ausüben dürfen. Das Zeug mag nämlich nicht geteilt werden, wenn es soweit ist die Biomasse zu reduzieren.
Was später ginge, wären auch Muschelblumen.
Die sind ja leicht abzufischen. Mit paar mehr anfangen, die warme Saison ist kurz.
Vg Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Apr. 2017)

Statt __ Schilf würde ich Wildreis nehmen. Dann noch etwas was Blüht.....bei mir steht der __ Spaltgriffel 5cm über dem Wasserspiegel, könnte aber Funktionieren*. 
Zitat aus Wiki (Einige Sorten des Roten Sumpfspaltgriffels wie Schizostylis coccoinea werden als Zierpflanzen in Gärten, zumeist an Teichen gepflanzt (bis 10 cm Wassertiefe) und als Schnittblume verwendet. Die Blüten sind weiß über rosafarben bis rot. In Mitteleuropa ist sie nicht winterhart, sie wird als Kübelpflanze in kühlen Räumen überwintert oder gut mit Laub abgedeckt.)*
Bei mir bis jetzt Winterhart....kommt auch jetzt wieder und Sammt sich weiter aus so das es immer mehr Pflanzen werden.

__ Blutweiderich vielleicht noch.


----------



## Dr.J (21. Apr. 2017)

__ Blutweiderich ist schon drin, der kommt noch. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Erin (21. Apr. 2017)

Sumpfkrokus oder vielleicht Sumpflobelie? Blüht beides schön...die Frage ist allerdings, lieber hoch oder niedrig? Lieber was blühendes oder geht es primär um die Nährstoffe? Sonst ist auch Wiesenschaumkraut sehr schön, braucht aber, glaube, nicht so viel...
Was hast du denn bis jetzt gepflanzt? Das wird sich ja sicher auch noch weiter ausbreiten?


----------



## Dr.J (22. Apr. 2017)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die einzelnen Vorschläge. 

Gepflanzt worden sind bislang:

Simse (Scripus cernuus)
__ Eidechsenschwanz (Houttuynia cordata)
__ Japanische Sumpfschwertlilie (__ Iris kaempferi/ensat)
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht (Mysotis Palustris)
__ Blutauge (Potentilla Palustris)
__ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata)
__ Blutweiderich (horstig)

Allerdings weiss ich nicht, welche Pflanzen vom letzten Jahr den Winter überlebt haben.
Da der Teichrand und die direkte Umgebung schon viele Blühpflanzen beheimatet, geht es mir vorrangig umd nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2017)

Dr.J schrieb:


> __ Japanische Sumpfschwertlilie (__ Iris kaempferi/ensat)


Meine Erfahrung so wie auch hier zu lesen: "Die Pflanzen wachsen auf feuchten Wiesen" und nicht im Wasser, da geht fast nur die Gelbe, welche aber auch entsprechend wuchern kann. Manch andere kommen mit leicht feuchten Füßen klar, haben aber längst nicht die Schönheit wie auf einer feucht Wiese.
Asu und das __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata) friert bei mir selbst bei milden Wintern immer kaputt


----------



## Dr.J (22. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung so wie auch hier zu lesen: "Die Pflanzen wachsen auf feuchten Wiesen" und nicht im Wasser, da geht fast nur die Gelbe, welche aber auch entsprechend wuchern kann. Manch andere kommen mit leicht feuchten Füßen klar, haben aber längst nicht die Schönheit wie auf einer feucht Wiese.
> Asu und das __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata) friert bei mir selbst bei milden Wintern immer kaputt



Die steht ja auch eher am Uferrand und hat maximal die Zehenspitzen im Wasser.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata) friert bei mir selbst bei milden Wintern immer kaputt


Das Rizom muss ganz untergetaucht sein. Bei mir steht es auf 40 cm unter Wasser.


----------



## Erin (22. Apr. 2017)

Absolute Starkzehrer für den Randbereich kenne ich eigentlich kaum, aber ich würde vermuten, dass Pflanzen, die Blüten treiben mehr verbrauchen. Wenn die Ecke voll ist, sollte das doch eigentlich reichen, oder?


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Jürgen,
Du dachtest bestimmt an so etwas wie die Repositionspflanzen aus Bodenfiltern, um mal zwei Stichworte zu nennen : 





RKurzhals schrieb:


> Den Anhang Repopflanzen.pdf betrachten


. Die Liste enthält viele Arten, die im Web als solche Pflanzen kursieren, ohne Anspruch auf Richtigkeit oder Vollständigkeit. Ich finde Sie eine gute Anregung.
Das sind u. a. __ Seggen und __ Binsen, die Deinen Wünschen an Nährstoffbedarf und Standort nahe kommen. Der Vorteil vieler dieser Pflanzen ist es, auch mit Mangelsituationen gut klar zu kommen (das tun manche Blühpflanzen eher weniger). Ich denke, da findest Du Alternativen zu Schilfohr, Rohrglanzglas und __ Rohrkolben.


----------

